
Apple Said to Develop Car OS in Canada with Ex-BlackBerry Employees on QNX - devy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-25/apple-develops-car-operating-system-in-blackberry-country
======
kejaed
Apple is right next door to QNX in Kanata. If you had a good arm you could
throw a rock from one building to another.

[http://i.imgur.com/avtFKfj.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/avtFKfj.jpg)

